# PACMAN



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Heres lil orante pacman when I got him he was the size of a quarter now his tripled in size. Heres the lil Monster eating enjoy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool pacman, any full tank pics?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Not yet, his in a small hex tank for now


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pics man......very nice.......
nice pacman to........how much he cost u?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

he was like 25 bucks, not much. Soon I will be getting an albino


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

sweet


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yum, yum, yum, good looknig pac!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks sweet, my pac man wont eat pinkies when i put them in the tank!
yours loooks super sweet, nice colour


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice colours.

I just don't understand the appeal with this herp. It just sits there and eats. Not a very handleable animal. It's just a giant mouth.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

that was disgusting







. please next time post a warning? Thank you


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

dont b a sissy there was no gore, its like you posting a pic of you eating a steak


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

spiderman2099uk said:


> dont b a sissy there was no gore, its like you posting a pic of you eating a steak


you are correct there was no "gore", but its still not something i wish to see.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Exodus the ppoor thing has to eat, its just the animal lifestyle circle of trust.



> I just don't understand the appeal with this herp. It just sits there and eats. Not a very handleable animal. *It's just a giant mouth*.


This is my I love him, he eats anytime amazing creatures


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

do you feed this frog live pinkies?



bmpower007 said:


> Exodus the ppoor thing has to eat, its just the animal lifestyle circle of trust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

He most likely does. Don't see any reason for him to feed pre-killed as pinkies pose virtually no threat to reptiles.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> He most likely does. Don't see any reason for him to feed pre-killed as pinkies pose virtually no threat to reptiles.










yup live pinkies , cant wait till my albino one comes, later on ill make a video


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome Pac with great color.

Be careful with the gravel in his tank, he might 
accidentaly swallow some and it may become
impacted. Maybe you could try eco earth or bed a beast 
insead.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice pac man... always thought about getting one...are they loud at night or anything like that...and do they make a lot of mess that needs cleaning all the time bro?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

no mess, no noise, just sit around all day and eat. 
cant wait till mine is massive!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Awsome Pac with great color.
> 
> Be careful with the gravel in his tank, he might
> accidentaly swallow some and it may become
> ...


Thanks, His food never touches the ground, I always hand feed him, when it gets older I will be building him a nice tropical environment setup.











> nice pac man... always thought about getting one...are they loud at night or anything like that...and do they make a lot of mess that needs cleaning all the time bro?





> Just like spiderman2099uk said no mess, no noise, just sit around all day and eat.
> cant wait till mine is *massive*!


Very easy to care for, I love them same here spider cant wait till mine gets huge, Im also looking for an albino one. Soon to come


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Thanks, His food never touches the ground, I always hand feed him, when it gets older I will be building him a nice tropical environment setup.


You hand feed it crickets and worms









They cannot eat just pinkie mice they dont get 
the nutrients that they need.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes I feed him variety of food.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy looks great

mine just died a little while ago and it was my fault.i had him in a 33g long tank with the rest of my community frogs/toads just for a few weeks.but during feeding time and the firebelly toads were chasing down crickets it jumped in front of my pacman.and of course the pacman tried it eat the toad.a few minutes later the toad crawled out and the pacman was dead


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

mine hasnt eaten any pinkies yet, i also heard that feeding them too many pinkies leaves fat deposits over their eyes and it can leads to blindness.. is this true or not?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> mine hasnt eaten any pinkies yet, i also heard that feeding them too many pinkies leaves fat deposits over their eyes and it can leads to blindness.. is this true or not?


Im not sure, Ive never heard anything about it.

I'll see if I can find anything about it.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

are they active? no offence but hes a lard ass... but looks straight pimping


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> mine hasnt eaten any pinkies yet, i also heard that feeding them too many pinkies leaves fat deposits over their eyes and it can leads to blindness.. is this true or not?


yes, that is true. The skin will hang over the eyes of the frog, and can cause infections. Pinkies are very high in fat, and should not be fed all that much. A small pac man would do fine on crickets, meal worms, and worms, high protein and little fat.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

fuzzy pics, but very cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

flyboy said:


> mine hasnt eaten any pinkies yet, i also heard that feeding them too many pinkies leaves fat deposits over their eyes and it can leads to blindness.. is this true or not?


yes, that is true. The skin will hang over the eyes of the frog, and can cause infections. Pinkies are very high in fat, and should not be fed all that much. A small pac man would do fine on crickets, meal worms, and worms, high protein and little fat.
[/quote]
In addition to that, pinkies are low in calcium. I always dusted mine with calcium carbonate when I fed pinkies (rarely) to boost their mineral content.

"hoppers" -baby mice with fur are actually better food because they have a more developed skeleton.

Overall, there is little need to feed mammals to your frogs. A diet of insects and worms with scheduled supplementation will be just fine.


----------

